# حساب مروحه دخان الهروب (Smoke Ventilation Calculations)



## amr fathy (21 أغسطس 2011)

السلام وعليكم اريد مساعده عن كيفية حساب Smoke Ventilation Calculations
سواء كانت بالمعادلات او بملف اكسل او برنامج 
وشكرا


----------



## zanitty (22 أغسطس 2011)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t164654.html


----------



## amr fathy (22 أغسطس 2011)

zanitty قال:


> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t164654.html



شكرا على سرعة الرد 
اعتقد هناك خطا فى ملف (الملف الثانى اسمه @S V all fans ) لحساب مروحة smoke
فى المعادلات وفكره الحساب ايضا وابسط حاجة تبين كده عندما قال
Fresh Air Fans capacity shall be same as exhaust air capacity . 
لانة لازم تكون مروح fresh air ضعف مروح exhaust 
وعنده تطبيق حساباته على مشاريع قديم عندى اجد هناك فرق كبير فى الحسابات كمية الهواء 
اتمنى معرفة الصح ولا انا مش فاهم كويس 
وشكرا


----------



## zanitty (22 أغسطس 2011)

amr fathy قال:


> شكرا على سرعة الرد
> اعتقد هناك خطا فى ملف (الملف الثانى اسمه @s v all fans ) لحساب مروحة smoke
> فى المعادلات وفكره الحساب ايضا وابسط حاجة تبين كده عندما قال
> fresh air fans capacity shall be same as exhaust air capacity .
> ...


ساقوم بالمراجعه لاحقا و جزاك الله خيرا على التنبيه 

حدود علمى ان الفريش اير لازم يبقى اكتر من الاكهوست لكن مش بالضعف زى ما حضرتك بتقول 
عموما انا عندى فايل متخصص فى حساب المراوح حبقى ارفعه لك 
لما مكانش عندى وقت ارفع لك الفايل اللى بقول لك عليه فقلت اديلك حاجه شامله 
اعتذر عن الخطا و اكرر شكرى للفت الانتباه


----------



## amr fathy (22 أغسطس 2011)

zanitty قال:


> ساقوم بالمراجعه لاحقا و جزاك الله خيرا على التنبيه
> 
> حدود علمى ان الفريش اير لازم يبقى اكتر من الاكهوست لكن مش بالضعف زى ما حضرتك بتقول
> عموما انا عندى فايل متخصص فى حساب المراوح حبقى ارفعه لك
> ...



انا بشكر على سرعة الرد وحصل خير
بس على ما اعتقد والفاهمة لازم يكون الفريش ضعف على اساس انه بيضخ فى الدورين مثلا نفترض الحريق فى الدور التالت والمروحه exhaust 200cfm 
اذا مروحة الفريش تكون 4000cfm عشان تضخ فى الدور الاول والتانى 2000cfm فى كل منهم
ويبقى الضغط متعادل 
اتمنى مره تانية اكون الفاهمة صح 
اولف شكر على تعبك


----------



## zanitty (22 أغسطس 2011)

amr fathy قال:


> انا بشكر على سرعة الرد وحصل خير
> بس على ما اعتقد والفاهمة لازم يكون الفريش ضعف على اساس انه بيضخ فى الدورين مثلا نفترض الحريق فى الدور التالت والمروحه exhaust 200cfm
> اذا مروحة الفريش تكون 4000cfm عشان تضخ فى الدور الاول والتانى 2000cfm فى كل منهم
> ويبقى الضغط متعادل
> ...


اتفضل الملف فى المرفقات 
كل المطلوب منك تمشى على التعليمات اللى فى اول شيت 

تحياتى


----------



## amr fathy (22 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا على تعبك وهشوف الملف وان شاء الله يبقى مظبوط


----------



## eng.tamer.emad (22 أغسطس 2011)

الله ينور عليك يا بشمهندس 
م/ تامر عماد


----------



## mohamed mech (22 أغسطس 2011)

لنفس المكان و ليكن مدخل مبنى او قاعة او حتى غرفة
تكون كمية الهواء الجديد ثلث كمية هواء السحب
ليه!
لان الهواء الجديد بارد و درجة حرارته 25
و عندما يدخل للمبنى يسخن الى 600 درجة و يتضاعف حجمه الى ثلاث اضعاف
فيتساوى كميته كمية الهواء اللازم للسحب 
راجع الاشرى باب سحب الدخان


----------



## برشلوني موت (23 أغسطس 2011)

نور الله قلبك احلى باش مهندس


----------



## zanitty (23 أغسطس 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> لنفس المكان و ليكن مدخل مبنى او قاعة او حتى غرفة
> تكون كمية الهواء الجديد ثلث كمية هواء السحب
> ليه!
> لان الهواء الجديد بارد و درجة حرارته 25
> ...


بحثت عنها فى الباب المذكور فلم اجد شيئا 
يا ريت يا باشا تنور لنا الطريق و تقول هى فين بالظبط


----------



## amr fathy (23 أغسطس 2011)

الملف ده فى شرح 
واتمنى يكون واضح ومفهوم

بس لو فى ملف حسابات اسهل من الملف السابق 
يبقى تماما بصراحة


----------



## nofal (23 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## firashameed3 (23 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم, لحساب مروحة شفط الدخان 
- الاول تحديد مناطق الدخان حسب التصميم المعماري (smoke zones ) وبعدها حساب المنطقة المتاثرة بالحريق (affected Area) كحجم اي حساب المساحة وضربها بالارتفاع ( بعد حذف مساحة مناطق لاتتأثر مثلا اذا كان هناك مصاعد ) (lift core).
- حساب عدد مرات تغيير الهواء وتعتمد على استخاد البناية يعني (High Hazard or Normal) وحسب الاستاندرد عدد مرات تغيير الهواء من 6- 8 مرات بالساعة وبالعادة تسخدم عشر مرات للاطمانان من التصميم .

مثلا اذا كانت المساحة 400 قدم 2 والارتفاع 10 اقدام ---- الحجم 4000 قدم3 اذا كان عدد مرات تغيير الهواء 10 بالساعة فسعة المروح تكون 4000/10/60
تساوي 24000 CFM .
اما اذا كانت مناطق متجاورة والاخلاء يكون بشكل افقي من منطقة الى منطقة مجاورة اخري (depend on the fire startegy ) ففي هذه الحالة تعتمد نفس الحسابات للمنطقة المتاثرة بالحريق ويجب تجهيز هواء نقي للمناطق المجاورة الغير متاثرة.

شكرا


----------



## mohamed mech (25 أغسطس 2011)

zanitty قال:


> بحثت عنها فى الباب المذكور فلم اجد شيئا
> يا ريت يا باشا تنور لنا الطريق و تقول هى فين بالظبط


 
مرفق الباب رقم 52 من اشرى ابليكيشن لعام 2007
المطلوب موجود فى صفحة 3
تحت المعادلة رقم 4
و بالتوفيق​For smoke at 1290°F (1750°R) and entering air at 67°F (527°R),
the ratio of volumetric flows is 3.32. Note that absolute temperatures
are used in the calculation. In such a case, if air enters the compartment
at 3000 cfm, then smoke flows out at 9960 cfm, with the​gas expanding to more than three times its original volume


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (26 أغسطس 2011)

Great always


----------



## aati badri (27 أغسطس 2011)




----------



## eng.tamer.emad (2 سبتمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

هايل جدا المكتبة اللى انت عرضها


----------



## hikal007 (4 مارس 2013)

حقيقى نقاش علمى راقى ومعلومات ربنا يباركلكم ويزيدكم من علمه


----------



## mahmood mrbd (5 مارس 2013)

*مشكورين الجميع*


----------



## الزمن الجميل (25 يناير 2015)

بجد شكرا للافاده نرجو افادتنا بحسابات مروحه atrium سحب دخان كيف يتم حسابها


----------



## kassemhmansour (16 أبريل 2015)

الاخوة الكرام
لدي دراسة الان عن تقدير حجم الطلب على مراوح التهوية بالسعودية ، فما هي الشركات الكبرى المتخصصة في هذا المجال؟ وفقكم الله
قاسم منصور
استشاري الدارسات و تطوير و تخطيط الاعمال


----------



## tarek gamarec (19 أبريل 2015)

KDK - System air - COOK - GREENHECK


----------



## E.LMOTHANA.MANSOUR (22 يونيو 2017)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## E.LMOTHANA.MANSOUR (29 يونيو 2017)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

